# Mozilla Thunderbird not downloading GMAIL email messages



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

When I click on "Get Mail" the following message appears on the bar at the bottom of the page: "Downloading message 1 or 53 to (email address). But it times out without downloading the messages.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

How long are you waiting?


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

Until it times out (1-2 minutes)


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

I have three email accounts (all GMAIL) loaded


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

After it times out, the message at the bottom changes to: "No messages to download"


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TBird>Tools>General>Advanced>Config Editor>Filter>mailnews.tcptimeout>In Enter Integer value, raise the value. It will now show user set. Also, you shouldn't have to click Get Mail. TBird should do that upon opening.


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

Raised value from 100 to 200. No change. (It does auto check incoming messages at start-up).


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

TBird updated today. See if the problem is the new version or if updated, try reverting.


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. It started working again. Maybe it was updating and I wasn't aware.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Just in case it wasn't that, go ahead and "Compact Folders".


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't know what that means.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Thunderbird>File>Compact Folders


----------



## gregorydrake (Sep 4, 2014)

Got it. Thanks again for everyone's help!!!


----------

